# mind bender



## BJClark (Jul 25, 2008)

After reading each window, click on the boy in the
lower right corner of the picture.

2) In the last window type in your answer in the white box using the Keyboard
(there is NO cursor).

3) Watch the paper in the boy's hand. You will be amazed. 

Fido Puzzle


----------



## jambo (Jul 25, 2008)

I am utterly astonished. My wife and son also tried it and can't figure this one out.


----------



## skellam (Jul 25, 2008)

The answer lies wrapped in the mysteries of 8th grade Algebra. 



> You can prove this algebraically. Let's let the bigger number be 'abc'. This breaks down to:
> 100a + 10b + c
> 
> The reversed number is 'cba'. This becomes:
> ...


 from answers.yahoo.com


----------



## jambo (Jul 25, 2008)

skellam said:


> The answer lies wrapped in the mysteries of 8th grade Algebra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was just what I thought it was


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 25, 2008)

Try "666" and see what happens.


----------

